# صلح جهازك بنفسك وودع محلات الصيانة :: اسطوانة الصيانة الشهيرة :: Hiren’s BootCD 9.6



## alsaneyousef (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*:: اسطوانة الصيانة الشهيرة :: Hiren’s BootCD 9.6 :: *

*اصدار جديد *

*




*

*سيدي واحد للإقلاع يحتوي على أقوى وأشهر البرامج الخدمية المنوعة.*
*اسطوانة ذاتية الإقلاع تعمل عن طريق الـ DOS لصيانة الحاسب*
*حيث تستطيع تهيئة الهارد ديسك ( format ) و تقسيم الهارد ( Fdisk )*
*وتغيير نظام الملفات ( Fat ,Fat32, NTFS )*
*و لفحص القرص الصلب وإصلاح المشاكل والأعطاب*
*و فحص القرص الصلب من الفيروسات *
*والعديد والعديد من أدوات الصيانة الهامة لإصلاح مشاكل الحاسب*

*



*

*اسطوانة تحتوى على أحدث برامج الصيانة لعام 2009*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*محتويات الاسطوانة*
​كود: Partition Tools
—————————————————————————-
Partition Magic Pro 8.05
Best software to partition hard drive Acronis Disk Director Suite 9.0.554
Popular disk management functions in a single suite
Paragon Partition Manager 7.0.1274
Universal tool for partitions
Partition Commander 9.01
The safe way to partition your hard drive,with undo feature
Ranish Partition Manager 2.44
a boot manager and hard disk partitioner.
The Partition Resizer 1.3.4
move and resize your partitions in one step and more.
Smart Fdisk 2.05
a simple harddisk partition manager
SPecial Fdisk 2000.03t
SPFDISK a partition tool.
eXtended Fdisk 0.9.3
XFDISK allows easy partition creation and edition
GDisk 1.1.1
Complete replacement for the DOS FDISK utility and more.
Super Fdisk 1.0
Create, delete, format partitions drives without destroying data
Partition Table Editor 8.0
Partition Table and Boot Record Editor
—————————————————————————-
Disk Clone Tools
—————————————————————————-
ImageCenter 5.6 (Drive Image 2002)
Best software to clone hard drive
Norton Ghost 11.5
Similar to Drive Image (with usb/scsi support)
Acronis True Image 8.1.945
Create an exact disk image for complete system backup and disk cloning.
Partition Saving 3.60
A tool to backup/restore partitions. (SavePart.exe)
COPYR.DMA Build013
A Tool for making copies of hard disks with bad sectors
—————————————————————————-
Antivirus Tools
—————————————————————————-
McAfee Antivirus 4.4.50 (2909)
a virus scanner (with ntfs support and easy to use menu)
—————————————————————————-
Recovery Tools
—————————————————————————-
Active Partition Recovery 3.0
To Recover a Deleted partition.
Active Uneraser 3.0
To recover deleted files and folders on FAT and NTFS systems.
Ontrack Easy Recovery Pro 6.10
To Recover data that has been deleted/virus attack
Winternals Disk Commander 1.1
more than just a standard deleted-file recovery utility
TestDisk 6.9
Tool to check and undelete partition.
Lost & Found 1.06
a good old data recovery software.
DiyDataRecovery Diskpatch 2.1.100
An excellent data recovery software.
Prosoft Media Tools 5.0 1.1.2.64
Another excellent data recovery software with many other options. 
PhotoRec 6.9
File and pictures recovery Tool.
—————————————————————————-
Testing Tools
—————————————————————————-
System Speed Test 4.78
it tests CPU, harddrive, ect.
PC-Check 6.5
Easy to use hardware tests
Ontrack Data Advisor 5.0
Powerful diagnostic tool for assessing the condition of your computer
The Troubleshooter 7.02
all kind of hardware testing tool
PC Doctor 2004
a benchmarking and information tool
CPU/Video/Disk Performance Test 5.7
a tool to test cpu, video, and disk
Test Hard Disk Drive 1.0
a tool to test Hard Disk Drive
—————————————————————————-
RAM (Memory) Testing Tools
—————————————————————————-
DocMemory 3.1b
RAM Test utility
GoldMemory 5.07
RAM Test utility
Memtest86+ 2.01
PC Memory Test
—————————————————————————-
Hard Disk Tools
—————————————————————————-
Hard Disk Diagnostic Utilities
Seagate Seatools Desktop Edition 3.02
Western Digital Data Lifeguard Tools
Western Digital Diagnostics (DLGDIAG) 5.04f
Maxtor PowerMax 4.23
Maxtor amset utility 4.0
Maxtor(or any Hdd) Low Level Formatter 1.1
Fujitsu HDD Diagnostic Tool 7.00
Fujitsu IDE Low Level Format 1.0
Samsung HDD Utility(HUTIL) 2.10
Samsung Disk Diagnose (SHDIAG) 1.28
IBM/Hitachi Drive Fitness Test 4.14
IBM/Hitachi Feature Tool 2.11
Gateway GwScan 5.12
ExcelStor's ESTest 4.20
MHDD 4.6
WDClear 1.30
Toshiba Hard Disk Diagnostic 2.00b
SeaTools for Dos 1.10
HDD Regenerator 1.51
to recover a bad hard drive
Ontrack Disk Manager 9.57
Disk Test/Format/Maintenance tool.
Norton Disk Doctor 2002
a tool to repair a damaged disk, or to diagnose your hard drive.
Norton Disk Editor 2002
a powerful disk editing, manual data recovery tool.
Hard Disk Sentinel 0.02
Hard Disk health, performance and temperature monitoring tool.
Active Kill Disk 4.1
Securely overwrites and destroys all data on physical drive.
HDAT2 4.53
main function is testing and repair (regenerates) bad sectors for detected devices
SmartUDM 2.00
Hard Disk Drive S.M.A.R.T. Viewer.
Victoria 3.33e and 3.52rus
a freeware program for low-level HDD diagnostics
HDD Erase 4.0
Secure erase using a special feature built into most newer hard drives
—————————————————————————-
System Information Tools
—————————————————————————-
Aida16 2.14
a system information tool, extracts details of all components of the PC
PCI and AGP info Tool (2909)
The PCI System information & Exploration tool.
System Analyser 5.3u
View extensive information about your hardware
Navratil Software System Information 0.60.32
High-end professional system information tool
Astra 5.40
Advanced System info Tool and Reporting Assistant
HWiNFO 5.2.2
a powerful system information utility
PC-Config 9.33
Complete hardware detection of your computer
SysChk 2.46
Find out exactly what is under the hood of your PC
CPU Identification utility 1.12
Detailed information on CPU (CHKCPU.EXE)
CTIA CPU Information 2.7
another CPU information tool
—————————————————————————-
MBR (Master Boot Record) Tools
—————————————————————————-
MBRWork 1.07b
a utility to perform some common and uncommon MBR functions
MBR Tool 2.2.100
backup, verify, restore, edit, *******, remove, display, re-write…
DiskMan4
all in one tool for cmos, bios, bootrecord and more
BootFix Utility
Run this utility if you get 'Invalid system disk'
MBR SAVE / RESTORE 2.1
BootSave and BootRest tools to save / restore MBR
Boot Partition 2.60
add Partition in the Windows NT/2000/XP Multi-boot loader
Partition Table Doctor 3.5
a tool to repair/modify mbr, bootsector, partition table
Smart Boot Manager 3.7.1
a multi boot manager
Bootmagic 8.0
This tool is for multi boot operating systems
MBRWizard 2.0b
Directly update and modify the MBR (Master Boot Record)
—————————————————————————-
BIOS / CMOS Tools
—————————————————————————-
CMOS 0.93
CMOS Save / Restore Tool
BIOS Cracker 4.8
BIOS password remover (cmospwd)
BIOS Cracker 1.4
BIOS password remover (cmospwc)
BIOS Utility 1.35.0
BIOS Informations, password, beep codes and more.
!BIOS 3.20
a powerfull utility for bios and cmos
DISKMAN4
a powerful all in one utility
UniFlash 1.40
bios flash utility
Kill CMOS
a tiny utility to wipe cmos
Award DMI Configuration Utility 2.43
DMI Configuration utility for modifying/viewing the MIDF *******s.
—————————————————————————-
MultiMedia Tools
—————————————————————————-
Picture Viewer 1.94
Picture viewer for dos, supports more then 40 filetypes.
QuickView Pro 2.58
movie viewer for dos, supports many format including divx.
MpxPlay 1.56
a small Music Player for dos
—————————————————————————-
Password Tools
—————————————————————————-
Active Password Changer 3.0.420
To Reset User Password on windows NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista (FAT/NTFS)
Offline NT/2K/XP Password Changer
utility to reset windows nt/2000/xp administrator/user password.
Registry Viewer 4.2
Registry Viewer/Editor for Win9x/Me/NT/2K/XP
Registry Reanimator 1.02
check and restore structure of the damaged registry files of NT/2K/XP
NTPWD
utility to reset windows nt/2000/xp administrator/user password.
ATAPWD 1.2
Hard Disk Password Utility
—————————————————————————-
NTFS Ext2FS, Ext3FS (FileSystems) Tools
—————————————————————————-
NTFS Dos Pro 5.0
To access ntfs partitions from Dos
NTFS 4 Dos 1.9
To access ntfs partitions from Dos
Paragon Mount Everything 3.0
To access NTFS, Ext2FS, Ext3FS partitions from dos
NTFS Dos 3.02
To access ntfs partitions from Dos
EditBINI 1.01
to Edit boot.ini on NTFS Partition
—————————————————————————-
Dos File Managers
—————————————————————————-
Volkov Commander 4.99
Dos File Manager with LongFileName/ntfs support
(Similar to Norton Commander)
Dos Command Center 5.1
Classic dos-based file manager.
File Wizard 1.35
a file manager - colored files, drag and drop copy, move, delete etc.
File Maven 3.5
an advanced Dos file manager with high speed PC-to-PC file
transfers via serial or parallel cable
FastLynx 2.0
Dos file manager with Pc to Pc file transfer capability
LapLink 5.0
the smart way to transfer files and directories between PCs.
Dos Navigator 6.4.0
Dos File Manager, Norton Commander clone but has much more features
Mini Windows 98
Can run from Ram Drive, with ntfs support,
Added 7-Zip which supports .7z .zip .cab .rar .arj .gzip,
.bzip2 .z .tar .cpio .rpm and .deb
Disk Defragmenter, Notepad / RichText Editor,
Image Viewer, .avi .mpg .divx .xvid Movie Player, etc…
—————————————————————————-
Other Tools
—————————————————————————-
Ghost Walker 11.5
utility that changes the security ID (SID) for Windows NT, 2000 and XP
DosCDroast beta 2
Dos CD Burning Tools
Universal TCP/IP Network 6.2
MSDOS Network Client to connect via TCP/IP to a Microsoft based
network. The network can either be a peer-to-peer or a server based
network, it contains 91 different network card drivers
—————————————————————————-
Dos Tools
—————————————————————————-
USB CD-Rom Driver 1
Standard usb_cd.sys driver for cd drive
Universal USB Driver 2
Panasonic v2.20 ASPI Manager for USB mass storage
SCSI Support
SCSI Drivers for Dos
SATA Support
SATA Driver (gcdrom.sys) and JMicron JMB361 (xcdrom.sys) for Dos
1394 Firewire Support
1394 Firewire Drivers for Dos
Interlnk support at COM1
To access another computer from COM port
Interlnk support at LPT1
To access another computer from LPT port
—————————————————————————-
and too many great dos tools
very good collection of dos utilities
—————————————————————————-
extract.exe pkzip.exe pkunzip.exe unrar.exe rar.exe
ace.exe lha.exe gzip.exe uharcd.exe mouse.com
attrib.com deltree.exe xcopy.exe diskcopy.com imgExtrc.exe
undelete.com edit.com fdisk.exe fdisk2.exe fdisk3.exe
lf.exe delpart.exe wipe.com zap.com format.com
move.exe more.com find.exe hex.exe debug.exe
split.exe mem.exe mi.com sys.com smartdrv.exe
xmsdsk.exe killer.exe share.exe scandisk.exe scanreg.exe
guest.exe doskey.exe duse.exe biosdtct.exe setver.exe
intersvr.exe interlnk.exe loadlin.exe lfndos.exe doslfn.com
—————————————————————————-
Windows Tools
—————————————————————————-
SpaceMonger 1.4
keeping track of the free space on your computer
WinDirStat 1.1.2.80
a disk usage statistics viewer and cleanup tool for Windows.
Drive Temperature 1.0
Hard Disk Drive temperature meter
Disk Speed 1.0
Hard Disk Drive Speed Testing Tool
MemTest 1.0
a Memory Testing Tool
S&M Stress Test 1.9.1
cpu/hdd/memory benchmarking and information tool, including temperatures/fan speeds/voltages
PageDfrg 2.32
System file Defragmenter For NT/2k/XP
WhitSoft File Splitter 4.5a
a Small File Split-Join Tool
7-Zip 4.57
File Manager/Archiver Supports 7z, ZIP, GZIP, BZIP2, TAR, RAR, CAB, ISO, ARJ, LZH, CHM, MSI, WIM, Z, CPIO, RPM, DEB and NSIS formats< Ghost Image Explorer 11.5
to add/remove/extract files from Ghost image file
DriveImage Explorer 5.0
to add/remove/extract files from Drive image file
Drive SnapShot 1.39
creates an exact Disk Image of your system into a file while windows is running.
Active Undelete 5.5
a tool to recover deleted files
Restoration 3.2.13
a tool to recover deleted files
GetDataBack for FAT 2.31
Data recovery software for FAT file systems
GetDataBack for NTFS 2.31
Data recovery software for NTFS file systems
Recuva 1.19.350
Restore deleted files from Hard Drive, Digital Camera Memory Card, usb mp3 player...
Partition Find and Mount 2.3
Partition Find and Mount software is designed to find lost or deleted partitions
Unstoppable Copier 3.56
Allows you to copy files from disks with problems such as bad sectors,
scratches or that just give errors when reading data.
HDD Scan 3.1
This is a Low-level HDD diagnostic tool, it scans surface find bad sectors etc.
HDTune 2.55
Hard disk benchmarking and information tool.
Express Burn 4.15
CD/DVD Burner Program to create and record CDs/DVDs, also create/burn .iso and .nrg images
Data Shredder 1.0
A tool to Erase disk and files (also wipe free space) securely
Startup Control Panel 2.8
a tool to edit startup programs
NT Registry Optimizer 1.1j
Registry Optimization for Windows NT/2000/2003/XP/Vista
DefragNT 1.9
This tool presents the user with many options for disk defragmenting
JkDefrag 3.36
Free disk defragment and optimize utility for Windows 2000/2003/XP/Vista
Startup Monitor 1.02
it notifies you when any program registers itself to run at system startup
IB Process Manager 1.04
a little process manager for 9x/2k, shows dll info etc.
Process Explorer 11.21
shows you information about which handles and DLLs processes have opened or loaded
Pocket KillBox 2.0.0.978
can be used to get rid of files that stubbornly refuse to allow you to delete them
Unlocker 1.8.7
This tool can delete file/folder when you get this message - Cannot delete file:
Access is denied, The file is in use by another program etc.
HijackThis 2.0.2
a general homepage hijackers detector and remover and more
RootkitRevealer 1.7
Rootkit Revealer is an advanced patent-pending root kit detection utility.
Silent Runners Revision 58
A free script that helps detect spyware, malware and adware in the startup process
Autoruns 9.34
Displays All the entries from startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys,
Explorer shell extensions,toolbars, browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications,
auto-start services, Scheduled Tasks, Winsock, LSA Providers, Remove Drivers
and much more which helps to remove nasty spyware/adware and viruses.
Dial a Fix 0.60.0.24
Fix errors and problems with COM/ActiveX object errors and missing registry entries,
Automatic Updates, SSL, HTTPS, and Cryptography service (signing/verification)
issues, Reinstall internet explorer etc. comes with the policy scanner
CurrPorts 1.50
displays the list of all currently opened TCP and UDP ports on your computer
Unknown Devices 1.2 (2909)
helps you find what those unknown devices in Device Manager really are
PCI 32 Sniffer 1.1 (2909)
device information tool (similar to unknown devices)
NewSID 4.10
utility that changes the security ID (SID) for Windows NT, 2000 and XP
Double Driver 1.0
Driver Backup and Restore tool
DriverBackup! 1.0.3
Another handy tool to backup drivers
CPU-Z 1.47
It gathers information on some of the main devices of your system
CWShredder 2.19
Popular CoolWebSearch Trojan Remover tool
SmitFraudFix 2.354
This removes Some of the popular Desktop Hijack malware
Winsock 2 Fix for 9x
to fix corrupted Winsock2 information by poorly written Internet programs
XP TCP/IP Repair 1.0
Repair your Windows XP Winsock and TCP/IP registry errors
CCleaner 2.12.651
Crap Cleaner is a freeware system optimization and privacy tool
EzPcFix 1.0.0.16
Helpful tool when trying to remove viruses, spyware, and malware
******* Advisor Password Remover 1.0
It Removes ******* Advisor Password from Internet Explorer
WinKeyFinder 1.73
Allows you to View and Change Windows XP/2003 Product Keys, backup and restore
activation related files, backup Microsoft Office 97, 2000 SP2, XP/2003 keys etc.
ProduKey 1.32
Recovers lost the product key of your Windows/Office
Wireless Key View 1.18
Recovers all wireless network keys (WEP/WPA) stored in your computer by WZC
Monitor Tester 1.0
Allows you to test CRT/LCD/TFT screens for dead pixels and diffective screens
Shell Extensions Manager (ShellExView) 1.23
An excellent tool to View and Manage all installed Context-menu/Shell extensions
TweakUI 2.10
This PowerToy gives you access to system settings that are not exposed in the Windows Xp
Xp-AntiSpy 3.96.8
it tweaks some Windows XP functions, and disables some unneeded Windows services quickly
PC Wizard 2008.1.86
Powerful system information/benchmark utility designed especially for detection of hardware.
SIW 2008.9.3
Gathers detailed information about your system properties and settings.
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.6 (2909)
Application to scan for spyware, adware, hijackers and other malicious software.
SpywareBlaster 4.1 (2909)
Prevent the installation of spyware and other potentially unwanted software.
Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.06 (2909)
find and remove spyware, adware, dialers etc. (a must have tool)
----------------------------------------
Changes from Hiren's BootCD 9.5 > 9.6
—————————————-
+ HDTune 2.55
+ SIW 2008-09-03
+ Active NTFS Reader Dos 1.0.2
+ 7-Zip 4.57
- F-Prot Antivirus
CPU/Video/Disk Performance Test 5.7
Ghost 11.5
GhostExp.Exe 11.5
Ghost Walker 11.5
HDD Erase 4.0
CTIA CPU Information 2.7
TestDisk 6.10
PhotoRec 6.10
IBM/Hitachi Drive Fitness Test 4.14
IBM/Hitachi Feature Tool 2.11
SeaTools for Dos 1.10
Hard Disk Sentinel 0.02
System Analyser 5.3u
Navratil Software System Information 0.60.32
Astra 5.40
HWiNFO 5.2.2
Drive SnapShot 1.39
Recuva 1.19.350
Restoration 3.2.13
Unstoppable Copier 3.56
HDD Scan 3.1
Express Burn 4.15
JkDefrag 3.36
Process Explorer 11.21
Unlocker 1.8.7
Silent Runners Revision 58
AutoRuns 9.34
CurrPorts 1.50
CPU-Z 1.47
SmitFraudFix 2.354
CCleaner 2.12.651
ProduKey 1.32
WirelessKeyView 1.18
ShellExView 1.23
PC Wizard 2008.1.86
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.6 (2909)
SpywareBlaster 4.1(2909)
PCI 32 Sniffer 1.4 (2909)
McAfee Antivirus 4.4.50 (2909)
Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.06 (2909)
PCI and AGP info Tool (2909)
Unknown Devices 1.2 (2909) 

*



*

*للتحميل*
​*Download : *
*Download
*

​


----------



## alsaneyousef (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسطوانة المكافح الشرس::Avira AntiVir :: فحص وتنظيف شامل لأصعب الفيروسات*

إسطوانة المكافح الشرس

*Avira AntiVir Rescue System *


*



*

*فحص وتنظيف شأمل لأصعب الفيروسات *

*قابلة للإقلاع من الـ CD *
*لفحص وتنظيف الجهاز في حال تعطل الويندوز *


*



*

*



*


*



*

*طريقة تشغيل الاسطوانة >> بعد الاقلاع من الـ CD >> اتبع التالي *

*



*


*اختر اللغة *

*



*

*ثم اختر scan your system with antivir*

*



*

*



*

*للتحميل بصيغة ISo *

*رابط مباشر .. *


*Avira AntiVir Rescue System 2008-10-05 (ISO) 60.19MB*


*



*

*ولحرق الملف على اسطوانة .. راجع الموضوع التالي*

للمبتدئين :: شرح كيفية حرق ملفات Iso بواسطة برنامج النيرو


----------



## العلم نوور (10 أكتوبر 2008)

والله اشكرك جزيل الشكر و حناا بحاجه لمثل البرامج .. الله يعطيك العافيه ..

و لاهنت ..تقبل تحياتي و مروري السريع..


----------



## عومار فريد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج نتمنى لكم شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## اميرةالسلام (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مايكل مور (14 أكتوبر 2008)

thankssssssssss


----------



## م م ص ع ح (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## حبيب المعرفة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم عل عروضكم الطيبة..
أنا شخصيا أتبع الطرق التقليدية في البوتينج والفورمات عن طريق البيوس وسي دي الويندوز إكس بي sp2وأقوم بمسح وإعادة التقسيم الجديد للهارد ديسك وبعد عمل الويندوز أنزل برنامج أنتي فايرس معتمد وأصلي من سمينتك .
والحمدلله بيعمل السيستم تمام وبدون أي مشاكل.


----------



## حلو الخصال (25 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلمووو خيوووو

تشكراااااااات


----------



## The Destroyer (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود العظيم و أتمنى دوام التميز لك و لجميع المنتسبين


----------



## كرانك (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...

شكرا اخوي جزيل الشكر على الخدمة والله يعطيك الغ عااااااااااااافية

تحياتي,,, اخوك كرانك


----------



## eng_mhem (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا و جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## aeliwa (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى الكريم شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع برجاء تفعيل اطوانة Hiren’s BootCD 9.6
على موقع اخر غير رابيدشير لانه بيعطى error
وشكرا


----------



## عميقة العينين (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي ...................عنجد رائع


----------



## الهاد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا و جازاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## aeliwa (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى العزيز
السلام عليكم براء تفعيل اسطوانة Hiren bootcd


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم يا اخي


----------



## leila_tggt (15 نوفمبر 2008)

y a rien a recevoir
j ai rien compri


----------



## hamedo2009 (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المجهود الطيب ولكن من فضلك لو ممكن رابط آخر غير رابيد شير لانه يعطى رسالة error


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه السيديهات الرائعه وخليني اقول جات في وقتها لانه عندي فيروس يخترق برنامج deep freez ويخليه مفتوح بشكل دائم مما يسمح للفيروسات الاخرى بالدخول الى الجهاز ومره ثانيه بارك الله فيك


----------



## ambola (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا ياغالى
بارك الله فيكم
م/جمال


----------



## زياد بامراكش (4 مايو 2009)

*مشكور **اخي الكريم
لاكن الرابط لا يعمل
*


----------



## zeid25 (5 مايو 2009)

aeliwa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخى الكريم شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع برجاء تفعيل اطوانة Hiren’s BootCD 9.6
> على موقع اخر غير رابيدشير لانه بيعطى error
> وشكرا


 

لقد صدر الاصدار الجديد Hiren’s BootCD 9.8
وهو موجود في عدة مواقع للتحميل
يمكنك الحصول على العنوان المناسب لك من خلال غوغل

:75:


----------



## عزت123 (7 مايو 2009)

مشكرين000000 على مجهودتكم


----------



## Abdullah Alsaidi (12 مايو 2009)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

ارجوا منك اظهار الرابط كاملأ الرابدشير يقول غير موجود


----------



## abudreen (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الشيق


----------



## hassanzeno3 (17 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## princeprincess (21 يناير 2012)

شكراً
بس للأسف محتاج لخط انترنيت اسرع لكي احمل الأسطوانه
على كل مشكورين لتعبكن


----------

